# Halogen Ringkerntrafo 10A Sicherung fliegt raus



## Senator42 (15 Oktober 2020)

Hallo Forum,  habe einen komischen Fall im Haus.

an einem 10A Leitungsschutzschalter hängen
- 4 Leuchten mit je 10W LED Birne
- ein Rinkerntrafo mit Halogen : 160W Last 
- ein Rinkerntrafo mit Halogen : 280W Last

Die beiden Rinkerntrafos hängen an EINEM Lichtschalter.
Wird dieser eingeschaltet, dann löst der Leitungsschutzschalter zu 50% aller Fälle sofort aus.
*Das passiert auch wenn bei dem einen Rinkerntrafo gar keine Sekundäre Last hängt.*

Die Rinkerntrafos haben Sekundär 20A und der andere 15A als Maximale Last, sind auch recht schwer, so 5..8 kg.

Was tun?
- jeden einzeln an einen Lichtschalter hängen?
- anderen Automat einsetzen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2020)

Ich würde das mal auf den Rush-Effekt schieben.


> Beim Einschalten eines Transformators kann es bei ungünstiger Phasenlage der
> elektrischen Spannung zu einem stark erhöhten Einschaltstrom kommen,
> weil der Eisenkern in die Sättigung getrieben wird.
> Dieser Effekt wird auch als Rush-Effekt oder Einschaltrush bezeichnet


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Oktober 2020)

Evtl. einen Einschaltstrombegrenzer einbauen.


----------



## Senator42 (15 Oktober 2020)

> ungünstiger Phasenlage

das bedeutet die BEIDEN Trafos an einem Lichtschalter sind zu viel.
Als vorgestern nur EIN Trafo allein am Lichtschalter hing, gab es keinen LS-Fall.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Oktober 2020)

Wie alt ist der LSS?
Manche Altern und sind dann empfindlicher.


----------



## Senator42 (15 Oktober 2020)

weis nicht genau,  10 Jahre


----------



## Blockmove (15 Oktober 2020)

Naja ich hab nach so cs 15 Jahren das Problem gehabt, dass beim Einstecken des Staubsaugers (1800W) die LSS flogen.
Automaten getauscht und der Spuk war vorbei.

Du kannst ja mal den Automat tauschen. Wenn's nicht hilft, dann kannst du einen *C*10A Automat einbauen.
Früher hätte ich noch gesagt nimm nen 16A Automat, aber sowas geht heute natürlich nicht mehr ohne weiteres.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 Oktober 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal den Automat tauschen. Wenn's nicht hilft, dann kannst du einen *C*10A Automat einbauen.
> Früher hätte ich noch gesagt nimm nen 16A Automat, aber sowas geht heute natürlich nicht mehr ohne weiteres.



Deshalb gibts ja jetzt auch die abgefahrenen 13A Automaten.
Für die, die sich nicht trauen einen 16A einzubauen,
und der Meinung sind, dass 10A doch zu wenig  sind. :lol:

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Blockmove (17 Oktober 2020)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Deshalb gibts ja jetzt auch die abgefahrenen 13A Automaten.
> Für die, die sich nicht trauen einen 16A einzubauen



Stimmt ... Und die 3 mehr hast du nicht nur bei den Ampere sondern auch als Faktor beim Preis


----------

